# Super DMZ 3.0 Log



## Mike Arnold (Dec 29, 2013)

*Super DMZ 3.0
*

​

Alright, it's time for my Super DMZ 3.0 log. We all know that logs are an advertsing tool which are used to demonstrate to others, through personal experience, how a product works. In this case, I already know how this product is going to work, as I have used all 3 of the compounds within it many times now either as part of a combination product (Super DMZ & Super DMZ 2.0) or as a stand alone through companies which are no longer selling steroids (Legal Gear, etc).

However, logs also help to show prospective buyers whether or not the product is legitimate, as not all supplement companies have always been honest in their dealings with the public (not meeting label claims, exagerating about the product's positive effects, etc).

Well, I can tell you right now that the later won't be an issue, as IML has an excellent reputation when it comes to product quality. Along with a top-rate manufacurer, each batch of raw materials is 3rd party lab tested to ensure that every bottle of Super DMZ 3.0 meets the highest standards of purity & potency. 

So, what can we expect from this product? If you are not famimilar with the oral steroids contained in Super DMZ 3.0, I encourage you to read the write-up by clicking on the link at the bottom of the page. I expect nothing less from this product than Anadrol-like weight gains, but with an even greater gain in genuine muscle fiber compared to an equivalent dose of Anadrol. Over the next 4 weeks I will describe my experience with this triple-steroid stack in comprehensive fashion, including a complete write-up of both its physcial and non-physical effects. This will include:

*** Changes in bodyweight
*** Changes in strength levels
*** Changes in sub-q water levels
*** Changes in libido
*** Changes in emotional-mental disposition


...and anything else worth noting. I will begin tomorrow.





Super-DMZ Rx 3.0 The strongest Legal Prohormone Product on the Market​


----------



## joe 2013 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice Mike , will be following your log .


----------



## suresha (Dec 29, 2013)

Kill it Mike, sub'd.


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 29, 2013)

In!


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm in. I've read your posts and articles but never seen you doing logs! Good luck!


----------



## s2h (Dec 29, 2013)

will be checking in on your progress...


----------



## reloaded50 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hope to see a very detailed and consistent log, as most fall by the wayside.


----------



## antigravity (Dec 30, 2013)

subbed.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 30, 2013)

Today was my first day on Super DMZ 3.0, so there is not much to report at this point. Since there isn't much to comment on, other than the pill got stuck half way down my throat (my fault for swallowing it without water) , I will let propsective users know what to expect. 

The type of compounds contained in this product will produce rapid gains in muscle tissue. Ulike most orals, which take a few weeks to produce visually significant results, you will get bigger in one week of use with Super DMZ 3.0, assuming you eat enough to support that growth, of course. Strength gains will also be very good, allowing you to use progressively heavier weight at every single workout while using the product. Again, if you want to gain maximum strength, you need to eat for it. 

This is a product which will allow most guys to eat a consideable amount of food without adding bodyfat, simply because a greater amount of cals will go toward the muscle building process. Muscle is potentially added much quicker than with injectables, so your diet should reflect this. Dpn't be surprised if you are adding a couple reps to all your basic lifts at every workout. This stuff is the real deal, guys. Short 4-6 week runs can impact your physique quite dramatically when diet and training are in order.


----------



## reloaded50 (Dec 30, 2013)

I used the original dmz a while back, great stuff. Can't imagine what this new stuff is like.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2014)

Subbed mike. Are you going to do before and after pics?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 1, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Subbed mike. Are you going to do before and after pics?



No.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2014)

Pretty curious myself, I'll be watching!


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 4, 2014)

*Update:* Day #5


OK, it's been a few days at this point. Below is my current assessment. Everything is going pretty much as I expected. 





*Bodyweight:* +5 pounds.

*Visual changes:* Although minor, I can already see an improvment in muscle hardness. Muscle fullness has increased noticably. 

*Strength gains:* My muscular endurance appears to be improving, but it is still too early to notice strength gains. After I get to week #2 I will be able to compare my numbers to the previous week's numbers and see where I stand.

*Performance: *Improved pumps. Entire body feeling fuller and tighter. 

*Side effects:* No outwardly percievable side effects are present.


----------



## s2h (Jan 4, 2014)

try not to choke too death before it kicks in Mike...so your posting pics??


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 4, 2014)

s2h said:


> try not to choke too death before it kicks in Mike...so your posting pics??



I'll try not to


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 7, 2014)

*Update:* Day #9


*Bodyweight:* +8 pounds.

*Visual changes:* Changes much more apparent than just 4 days ago.  I look bigger, harder, and fuller to not only myself, but others as well. 

*Strength gains:* Significant strength gains since last week.  I did the exact same exercises this week that I did last week and all of them went up between 1-3 reps each.  I anticipate that strength gains will continue at the same rate the entire cycle, which would coincide with my prior experiences with these compounds.

*Performance: * Endurance noticably improved--pumps already excellent at this point.

*Side effects:* No outwardly percievable side effects are present, aside from maybe a slight decrease in appetite, but I can't tell if it is due to a lack of sleep (which often seems to decrease my appetite to some degree), or from the DMZ.

*General Review:*  So far I am very pleased.  I expected this product to do exactly what it is doing, so no surprise there.


----------



## guindilla (Jan 8, 2014)

Great log Mike. Thanks for sharing it with us. Have you changed your diet at all since you started? or are the 8lbs gain merely based on taking the product while maintaining everything else as it was? Thanks


----------



## Mudge (Jan 8, 2014)

Very nice, this sounds pretty awesome. I'm going to have to give it a go sometime soon.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 9, 2014)

guindilla said:


> Great log Mike. Thanks for sharing it with us. Have you changed your diet at all since you started? or are the 8lbs gain merely based on taking the product while maintaining everything else as it was? Thanks



Slightly...maybe 300-400 at the most.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 11, 2014)

*Update:* Day #13


*Bodyweight:* +10Muscular endurance better than last week, butr this is exected. I normally find that it takes about 3-4 weeks before endurance is maximized. Pumps are alos improved.


*Visual changes:* Everything is in full effect at this point--changes are very apparent. I am significanyly larger. The 10 lbs I have gained look like 100% muscle...no fat gains whatsoever.

*Strength gains:* I just went through my 2nd week of workouts with Super DMZ 3.0 and every exercise for every bodypart increased between 1-3 reps, with the averge being about 2 reps. I usualy train in the 10 rep range (joints and connective tissue can't tolerate the lower reps these days)...and most everything was up at about 12 reps this week. Some guys might not find this too impressive, but at my strength level (nothing crazy, but pretty good) gaining 2 reps on all my basic exercises in a single week is very good. Younger guys at lower strength levels may find themselves making even better gains. 

*Performance: *  Muscular endurance and pumps further improved, but this is expected.  I find it normally takes about 3-4 weeks with these drugs before pumps and mucular edndurance are maximized.

*Side effects:*  Same as the last review.  Overall, I feel good with no outwardly noticable side effects to report.  

*General Review:*  This stuff is an all-out mass & strength drug, but WITHOUT the water retention normally associated with some other drugs.  Both BB'rs and strength athletes will be able to put this to good use.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 12, 2014)

Great log. Will be following and seeing how things develop.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 14, 2014)

*Update:* Day #16


*Bodyweight:* +11 

*Visual changes:* As I pass the mid-point, muscle hardness has improved once again. Overall change are significant and noticable to all. 

*Strength gains:* I just went through my 3rd week of workouts with Super DMZ 3.0 and yet again, I got stronger on literally every exeercise--some by a very significant margin. 

*Performance: *Muscular endurance & muscle pumps are still improving. 

*Side effects:* Same as the last review. Overall, I feel good with no outwardly noticable side effects to report. 

*General Review:* Same as last week.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Jan 20, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 21, 2014)

*Update:* Day #22


*Bodyweight:* +13 

*Visual changes:* Everything seems to be in full effect now, which is typical for these drugs.  Muscle hardness and fullness has probably reached its peak or close to it.There is a bg difference in my appearance at this point.   

*Strength gains:*  Almost another week of workouts have passed and just like last week, all my lifts went up by 1-2 reps.  Weights I could only get 5 reps with when I started have gone up to around 9-10 reps. 

*Performance: *Muscular endurance is also probably pretty close to its peak right now, as well.  Pumps are in full force.  In my prior expriences with these drugs, I have noticed that it takes about 3 weeks for everything to get running at full speed. 

*Side effects:* Nothing new to report. If side effects haven't popped up by now, they probably won't.  I tolerate most orals pretty well--all but a couple.  I feel normal on this product...not better or worse, just neutral, which is fine by me. 

*General Review:*  With only a little over a week left in this 30 day cycle, I have been very pleased thus far.  I will likely end up gaining around 14-15 lbs by the time I am done, which makes a big difference when there is no sub-q water retention present.  If anyone wants to be able to add mass & strength quickly...significant amounts in just a few weeks...without having to worry about estrogenic side effects or water retention...this stuff has the potential to get the job done.


----------



## joe 2013 (Jan 21, 2014)

Great results Mike.....what's your opinion on running super DMZ 3.0 precontest ? I usually run test propionate-tren acetate-masteron propionate with winstrol tabs ( last 4-6 weeks )


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 21, 2014)

No lethargy?   PHs usually make me so lethargic I drop them.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 23, 2014)

joe 2013 said:


> Great results Mike.....what's your opinion on running super DMZ 3.0 precontest ? I usually run test propionate-tren acetate-masteron propionate with winstrol tabs ( last 4-6 weeks )



It is great for helping to maintain size & strength, but I would not run it into the show because the 1-alpha within it can cause a bit of water retention in some people.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 23, 2014)

Little Guy said:


> No lethargy? PHs usually make me so lethargic I drop them.



This is not a PH (depsite the PH name in the advertisement)...and no, I am not experiencing lethagy.  Whether or not someone become lethagic when using orals is a personal thing.  Any oral can potentially cause this.  Anadrol was well known to cause this sied effect in some users, while others felt great.  It's no different with Super DMZ 3.0.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 23, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> This is not a PH (depsite the PH name in the advertisement)...and no, I am not experiencing lethagy.  Whether or not someone become lethagic when using orals is a personal thing.  Any oral can potentially cause this.  Anadrol was well known to cause this sied effect in some users, while others felt great.  It's no different with Super DMZ 3.0.



Interesting,  never tried anadrol.  Tell Prince to send me a bottle of this,  I'll kick start my cycle with it.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 17, 2014)

*Final Update:* Day #30

​I have now been off for a couple weeks, so I willl provide my final review, which includes both my on and off-cycle experience.

All in all, I gained 15 pounds. I added no bodyfat and sub-q water levels remained the same throughout. Muscle hardness increased by a substantial margin. I made strength gains rivaling known strength drugs, such as Anadrol. Side effects were limited to slight appetite suppression. I lost no hair (not as if it matters at this point, though), nor did I experience any acne. Suppression is likely comparable to other drugs in the class, although I am on TRT, so it doesn't matter to me anyway. I did not undergo any change in mood or emotional /mental state. 

2 weeks after my cycle, I had maintained 12 of the 15 pounds I gained, although the 3 pounds I lost was most certainly intramuscular water. I am near certain this is the case, as I continued using other steroids after I discontinued the product. I experienced an very significant increase in muscle fullness while on-cycle, which is common among drugs which cause increased I.M. water retention. In terms of its body-changing capabilities, and when compared to other oral steroids, I would give this prodict a top rating. Few steroids have changed my body this much over such a short period of time. This is something you could take for just 4 weeks and people will notice the difference. Whether you are a strength athlete or BB'r matters not, as this product is equally suited to both endeavors.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2014)

Good review mike. Were you dosing 1 cap or 2?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 18, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Good review mike. Were you dosing 1 cap or 2?



2


----------



## timtatc (Feb 18, 2014)

Really informative post - thanks.  Do you feel the need to run any off the shelf cycle support products (liver protection, etc) with this?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 18, 2014)

timtatc said:


> Really informative post - thanks. Do you feel the need to run any off the shelf cycle support products (liver protection, etc) with this?


Personally, I always use cycle support.  I use Advanced Cycle Support by IML.  Even if I didn't work for IML, I would still recommend this particular product anyway, as I feel it is the best combination of compounds, at clinical doses, for the money.  It contains liver, cardiovascular, and prostate support.


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice review I am just getting started on my log. I am running a calorie deficit trying to recomp lose bf. See how this helps.


----------



## someguy311 (Feb 28, 2014)

Mike,
What other products were you using besides the usual Advanced Cycle Support?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Mar 1, 2014)

someguy311 said:


> Mike,
> What other products were you using besides the usual Advanced Cycle Support?



You mean in terms of PED's? Test @ 500 mg/week and Mast at 300 mg/week. I had been maintaining my bodyweight for months prior to the DMZ with those compounds at the listed dosages, so I doubt they contributed much to the gains I made. My bodyweight typically ranges between 250-270 lbs, so 500 mg of test doesn't really do anything for me anymore, although my nutrition pretty much sucks, so I am sure that has a lot to do with it. On average, I only consume about 100-130 gram of protein daily...sometimes less and only rarely more. I don't like really meat and don't care much for eggs either, so amost all my protein intake comes from protein powder and the milk I used to mix it up. I usually eat protein 2X daily. I don't eat anything immediately post-workout because its sounds very unappealing to my palate. I Obviously, my diet is not ideal for BB'ing or muscle growth in general, but I have digestive issues that I have been plagued with for years, which makes it very hard for me to eat. I have almost no appetite, even when I don't eat for 24 hours straight. So, almost everything I eat is forced down. It is a shitty way to live, especially for someone who used to like food, but to be able to maintain a decent level of size & strength on my current calories and protein intake, I really can't complian..


----------



## someguy311 (Mar 1, 2014)

Doesn't it a seem counterintuitive to take a test booster while you're taking SDMZ since it already lowers it?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Mar 1, 2014)

someguy311 said:


> Doesn't it a seem counterintuitive to take a test booster while you're taking SDMZ since it already lowers it?



Yes, there is no reason to do so.  Why do you ask?


----------

